# Plaza Mayor de Lima VS Plaza Mayor de Cusco



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Pues las 2 son bellisimas, pero cuando estas parado ahi en vivo, la del Cusco te roba el corazon. Voto por la Plaza Mayor del Cusco!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*VOTO POR LA DE AREQUIPA JAJAJAJAJA Y YA....*


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Lima


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

Las dos son bonitas,pero me gusta mas la de Lima.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

no pues la plaza mayor de lima gana y por goleada...


----------



## Jawaruna (Apr 19, 2005)

Jod... como se les ocurre comparar la pintoresca plaza mayor de Lima con sus bonitos edificios color amarillo patito y sus palmeras estilo "mayami bish" con la milenaria plaza de Huacaypata, esta comparacion es toda una diatriba a mi ciudad.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jawaruna solo estamos comparando las dos plazas mayores Peruanas más conocidas a nivel mundial, tampoco es para que te un infarto.


----------



## Jawaruna (Apr 19, 2005)

Ya esta bien entonces, es que soy medio cardiaco pes.


----------

